
Breaking Signature Verification in Pass (Simple Password Store) (CVE-2018-12356) - pedro84
https://neopg.io/blog/pass-signature-spoof/
======
pedro84
The project's response is here:

[https://lists.zx2c4.com/pipermail/password-
store/2018-June/0...](https://lists.zx2c4.com/pipermail/password-
store/2018-June/003308.html)

